#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Mrt befund übersetzen, bin ratlos, habe schmerzen >

## chuki

Hallo Liebe Community. 
Mir ist das Linke Knie weggerutscht und nun habe ich beim Treppensteigen, hinknien bzw wenn ich das Knie strecke, schmerzen an der aussenseite und unterhalb der Kniescheibe. Vorallem Knirscht es unter der Kniescheibe wenn ich es strecke, was auch mit schmwerzen verbunden ist. 
Im Krankenhaus, wurde mir erzählt dass ich Muskelaufbau machen soll damit die schmerzen weggehn, aber wie soll das gehn wenn mir jede streckung vom Knie weh tut :Huh?:  
Könnte mir bitte wer den befund vom Mrt übersetzen, damit ich selbst auch weiss was das alles bedeutet? 
Z.n. Reinstertion des VKZB links. Keine Reruptur 
Narbengewebe und Metallabrieb im operativen zugangsweg/im Recessus infrapatellaris/laterlis links 
Laterales Kompatment:
Degen. Veränderung im Vorder- als auch im Hinterhorn des lat. Meniskus.
Intakte Oberflächen.
Knorpelüberzug regelrecht. 
Intraossäres Ganglion in höhe der Eminentia intercondylaris von 1,0 cm/postoperativ 
Die Collateralbänder sind intakt. 
Mediales Kompartment:
Inzipiente, mediale Gonarthrose. Verschmälerter Knorpelüberzug. Degen. Veränderung des Meniskusvorder- und Hinterhornes. 
Femoropatellares gleitlager:
Erguss im Recessus suprapatellaris. Verschmälerter patellarer Knorpelüberzug.   
Wäre wirklich super wenn mir das wer auf "Deutsch" übersetzen könnte.  
Danke
mfg

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Chuki 
Das vordere Kreuzband wurde operativ befestigt, ist nicht gerissen. Metallabrieb bzw Späne hinter der Kniescheibe. Intakte Außenbänder.
Der äußere Meniscus ist abgenutzt. Keine Einrisse oder Einbrüche auf der Oberfläche. Überbein (Knochenwucherung) im Bereich der Gelenkflächen des Schienbeines.
Beginnende Arthrose (Verschleiß) des Kniegelenkes. Die Knorpelüberzüge sind dünner als normal. 
Ödem (Flüssigkeitsansammlung) unter der Kniescheibe. 
Mit Krankengymnastik lässt sich der verschleiß des Gelenkes verlangsamen. Falls du Sport treibst, solltes du auf Kniefreundliche Sportarten wechseln und stauchende Belastungen (z. B. Springen, Tennis) meiden. Bei Bedarf lass dich auf Schmerzmittel einstellen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## chuki

Herzlichen Dank für deine antwort Christiane!! 
Hätte da noch eine frage.
Könnte das schmerzende knirschen unter der Kniescheibe vom Ödem kommen, obwohl der unfall schon 4 Wochen her ist und ich auch medis bekommen hab gegen eine Entzündung?
Und der schmerz wenn ich das bein strecke, ist nur bei einem bestimmten grad bei der beugung wo ich ein stechenden schmerz  hab der ein wenig in den unterschenkel ausstrahlt? 
Sind sie auch der meinung dass die schmerzen mit Muskelaufbau wieder verschwinden?  
Danke
mfg
Thomas

----------


## Christiane

Die Kniescheibe liegt in der Sehne des Kniestreckers. Da sie bei dir eine aufgerauhte Oberfläche hat, gleitet sie bei Bewegung nicht so gut und hängt/hakt auf halbem Wege. Das macht den Schmerz bei der Streckung. Dazu kommt noch der Knorpelabrieb, der den Schmerz u. U. verstärkt.  
Muskelaufbau ist immer gut, um Stabilität ins Gelenk zu bekommen. Damit beugt man weiterem Verschleiß vor bzw verlangsamt ihn. In begrenztem Ausmaß kann man Knorpel wieder aufbauen, und zwar durch durchblutungsfördernde Maßnahmen (Bewegung, Wärme) und Medikamente. Diese werden von den Krankenkassen meist nicht übernommen, so dass du selbst zahlen müsstest. Verspricht dir aber nicht das große Wunder davon, sie wirken wie gesagt nur begrenzt. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## chuki

Danke für die info Christiane! 
Von Wärme und dass es dafür medis gibt wurde mir leider nix gesagt :-(! 
Ich hoffe nun doch dass ich den schmerz ohne op (wenn man sowas überhaupt operieren kann) weg bekomme.
Wenn ich das bein "mit der hand abwinkle" dann verspüre ich keinen schmerz und auch kein Knirschen, darum hoffe ich dass es nicht so schlimm ist bei mir. 
Vielen Dank nochmals 
mfg
Thomas

----------


## Christiane

Du hast also keine Beschwerden, wenn du das Knie passiv mit der Hand bewegst? Dann ist das Knie noch nicht komplett kaputt. Aber da das Knirschen bei aktiver Bewegung vorhanden ist, sollte man schon etwas unternehmen, um den weiteren Verschleiß aufzuhalten.

----------


## chuki

Hallo 
Seit ich das Knie immer Warmhalte, ist das Knirschen schon viel besser geworden und die schmerzen sind fast weg! 
Hoffe dass es von nun an nur noch besser wird ;-) 
mfg

----------


## chuki

> Du hast also keine Beschwerden, wenn du das Knie passiv mit der Hand bewegst? Dann ist das Knie noch nicht komplett kaputt. Aber da das Knirschen bei aktiver Bewegung vorhanden ist, sollte man schon etwas unternehmen, um den weiteren Verschleiß aufzuhalten.

  
Hallo
Habe leider immer noch probleme. zb beim treppen hinunter gehen, hinauf so gut wie beschwerde frei.
Habe dann immer Schmerzen an der aussenseite des Knies. Mir kommts so vor als ob direkt neben der Kniescheibe links beim abbiegen was überspringt. 
Was könnte ich da nun am besten dagegen machen?
Im Krankenhaus wird immer das selbe vor "geleiert", Radfahren und schwimmen?  
Haben Sie vielleicht einen guten Tipp für mich?  
mfg
Thomas

----------

